

Animal Smell - bdm
https://nootrobox.com/blog/do-you-have-animal-smell/

======
geoffwoo
I love the term 'animal smell.' Having experience on both sides of the table
as an entrepreneur and a VC, I can say that there's something to the notion of
"smelling like a winner." It's hard to pinpoint, but the blog nicely
highlights some of the signals for it.

------
Gravityloss
Maybe I should send an actor who's really good at this animal smell thing...

